
Can the Asian Miracle Happen in Africa? - datafix
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books/How-Asia-Works
======
wahern
> I haven’t focused as much on the land ownership piece as I have on the role
> of better seeds, fertilizers, and farming practices. This book made me to
> want to learn more about the land ownership picture in countries where our
> foundation funds work.

Seriously? By the 1990s the importance of equitable land ownership,
particularly for improving productivity and generating wealth, were well
documented. Heck, there were agriculturists and economists in the 1970s who
predicted the famines and poverty that would befall East Africa when Western
industrial agriculture methods and agricultural imports were introduced. But
definitely by the 1990s the centrality of these issues should have been well
understood by anybody interested in developmental economics. That Bill Gates
and his billions were still focusing on fancy seeds and tilling in 2014 just
boggles the mind.

